# Girls, would you date a Trump supporter?



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

If he was really gentle and loved you?

If he promised never to have your family or friends deported?

If he promised to never use Tic-Tacs or grab you by the p*ssy?

If he promised to delete his Twitter account?

If he promised never to describe anything as 'Great'?

If he tore up those nude photos of Ivanka that Donald sent him?


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

opcorn


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Trump's success in life should all give us hope that anything is entirely possible. At least until he destroys the world.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Overdrive said:


>


Manger de la merde et mourir


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

where's the poll so i can vote against this thread?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Onyl if he were to never see Ivanka again.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, gross.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

WinterDave said:


> Manger de la merde et mourir


Vas sucer le cul de Trump petite putain.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

No they are all white people who think something was taken from them during the Obama administration .


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Nah man. I have some standards. Not a lot but enough lol.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

@WinterDave Thanks for the comma in the title. It offsets the introductory phrase perfectly! :boogie

opcorn


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Overdrive said:


> Vas sucer le cul de Trump petite putain.


Prenez le cul de Trump vous pédéraste chienne....


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

opcorn I'm waiting for a Trump supporter to respond to this thread


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I loled at the title of this thread to be honest.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Y'know, I've been open to dating velociraptors and zombies but I gotta draw the line somewhere, man.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WinterDave said:


> Manger de la merde et mourir


Are you cussing us out in French? 
I know some in Spanish and that looks awfully close.

Allen Ludden was Betty White's husband for many years before he died. That's why she is famous with Password.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yeah. i wouldn't not date someone because of what political party they're associated w/ if they treated me well anyway. it's idiotic to dismiss someone because of their political beliefs if they're a genuinely nice person. 

(i'd probably get along better w/ someone that's an independent or republican in the long run, though)


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

**** no.

Unlike the above poster, I will happily turn down anyone for their political beliefs. Because political beliefs are representative of your personal values, and sharing similar values is the most important thing in a relationship. Much more so than interests/hobbies.

My main values in life are things like kindness/decency, freedom from harm, and education. Anyone who likes Trump obviously believes in the opposite of those.

This doesn't mean I wouldn't date someone who voted differently from me - but that's probably because I live in the UK and none of our three mainstream parties are anywhere near as right-wing as Trump and Pence. The American Republicans are religious extremists by UK standards. I have more in common with a Tory Brexit voter than I have with a Trump supporter.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Lol yeah I already did.

He is my ex-boyfriend now, however. We had a lot of differences.

................

At least I tried.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I am dating one. He's intelligent, logical, relies on facts rather than feelies, and doesn't use Facebook as his news source. He's a breath of fresh air.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

layitontheline said:


> I am dating one. He's intelligent, logical, relies on facts rather than feelies, and doesn't use Facebook as his news source. He's a breath of fresh air.


OP said Trump supporter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey I've got a good idea. I'm gonna go to a social anxiety forum and tell people that they are undateable. I think I'll do it in the section where people post about their struggles with relationships because of their social anxiety.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Afreen88 said:


> An intelligent and logical Trump supporter is indeed a breath of fresh air, not many of them have those traits.


Did not 50 % in USA vote for Trump. How can so many people be dumb?


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Haha oh man


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

TheWelshOne said:


> Y'know, I've been open to dating velociraptors and zombies but I gotta draw the line somewhere, man.


How about a wall? The zombies are good for it...


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

MadnessVertigo said:


> Hey I've got a good idea. I'm gonna go to a social anxiety forum and tell people that they are undateable. I think I'll do it in the section where people post about their struggles with relationships because of their social anxiety.


Oh kid, you think this is about their SA? Trump supporters are - on average - racist, sexist, anti-LGBT xenophobic neo-Nazis. If that's their attitude, most people are gonna avoid dating them.



Ai said:


> How about a wall? The zombies are good for it...


We could split the US down the middle, like they did with Berlin and Germany. All the sane people on one side.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> **** no.
> 
> My main values in life are things like kindness/decency, freedom from harm, and education. Anyone who likes Trump obviously believes in the opposite of those.
> .


False. In the same vein, you could say anyone who votes Hillary believes in corruption, lying to get your way, cheating etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Afreen88 said:


> An intelligent and logical Trump supporter is indeed a breath of fresh air, not many of them have those traits.


Indeed.



MadnessVertigo said:


> Hey I've got a good idea. I'm gonna go to a social anxiety forum and tell people that they are undateable. I think I'll do it in the section where people post about their struggles with relationships because of their social anxiety.


The lack of self-awareness is pretty sad.


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> The lack of self-awareness is pretty sad.


From me or the OP? Considering that the election was almost 50/50 split, there are bound to be people who voted Trump on this forum. I maintain that it is a low blow to mock socially anxious people by saying they are undateable.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

MadnessVertigo said:


> From me or the OP? Considering that the election was almost 50/50 split, there are bound to be people who voted Trump on this forum. I maintain that it is a low blow to mock socially anxious people by saying they are undateable.


For the OP, mostly.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

All them gun-packing NRA chicks think Trump is so hot! And they would be proud to date a patriot who respects 2A and who can defend them and their kids with deadly force if the most unfortunate occurs.

As opposed to a liberal weeny, who calls 911 for donut munchers to come in a few minutes, when seconds count. Yeah, what woman wouldn't get wet thinking of her wussy BF fleeing like a rat from a sinking ship.:roll He need not run fast, just faster than her.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

MadnessVertigo said:


> From me or the OP? Considering that the election was almost 50/50 split, there are bound to be people who voted Trump on this forum. I maintain that it is a low blow to mock socially anxious people by saying they are undateable.


We have a date a rapist, date a serial killer, date a zombie, date a velociraptor, and date a Negan thread? Why would anyone take them seriously when they are obviously meant in jest? 

Small hands, small....


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

MadnessVertigo said:


> From me or the OP? Considering that the election was almost 50/50 split, there are bound to be people who voted Trump on this forum. I maintain that it is a low blow to mock socially anxious people by saying they are undateable.


New here, huh? This is a proud tradition on SAS. Feminists, red pillers, atheists, Christians, people of another race, fat people, skinny people, tall people, short people, gun owners, dog owners, drug addicts, criminals, people with various mental and physical disabilities, introverts, extroverts, "normies", and the Illuminati. Lord only knows how many threads there have been about dating trans people.

If there's one thing people like to do here it's talk about all the kinds of people they wouldn't date if they ever got a chance to date someone.



UltraShy said:


> All them gun-packing NRA chicks think Trump is so hot! And they would be proud to date a patriot who respects 2A and who can defend them and their kids with deadly force if the most unfortunate occurs.
> 
> As opposed to a liberal weeny, who calls 911 for donut munchers to come in a few minutes, when seconds count. Yeah, what woman wouldn't get wet thinking of her wussy BF fleeing like a rat from a sinking ship.:roll He need not run fast, just faster than her.


Pretty silly, when you think about it, considering your odds of being assaulted or killed by your partner are far higher than your odds of being assaulted or killed by a stranger. Those gun-packing NRA chicks should be arming themselves against their husbands, since they pose a far larger threat.


----------



## rainpaw (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm not a girl but, if I met a girl I was in to, and she supported Trump, I would ask her why and discuss and debate her opinions like a mature adult. This attitude and behavior of stonewalling and shaming people over their opinions is a big contributor to why Trump got so many votes and people are just continuing to do it. I am not saying I supported Trump (I'm not even American), but there is a much bigger picture here. The same thing that happened in this presidential election happened in the UK elections, and in Brexit, and now it's happening in Germany, and in France.

This guy hits the nail pretty squarely on the head in my opinion (WARNING!! Foul language and he's pretty worked up, hopefully you can look past that and think about what he's saying):


----------



## Gorgoroth9 (Jul 4, 2016)

Nope. Couldn't do it. I have too many friends who are scared for their family's safety. 

To address the above poster's sentiments, I would not cut off all discussion with such a person, but I know my own political preferences too well to be persuaded to support someone I find roundly reprehensible and unfit to lead a children's talent show let alone a country. If you cast the vote for Trump to spite the current political system that is grossly corrupt, then I get the emotion behind that decision; however, it's going to hurt regular people not the people who have been corrupt from the start. I just hope we pick up the mess this guy makes in 2018 and 2020.


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

ljubo said:


> Did not 50 % in USA vote for Trump. How can so many people be dumb?


Fox News anyone?


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Nope. It would be difficult enough to be a Trump supporters friend. Actually, none of my close friends like him. Thank f***.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

lisbeth said:


> **** no.
> 
> Unlike the above poster, I will happily turn down anyone for their political beliefs. Because political beliefs are representative of your personal values, and sharing similar values is the most important thing in a relationship. Much more so than interests/hobbies.


I completely agree. Political preference tells a lot about a person.


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

I would date Trump.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

WinterDave said:


> We have a date a rapist, date a serial killer, date a zombie, date a velociraptor, and date a Negan thread? Why would anyone take them seriously when they are obviously meant in jest?


This one is actually an interesting question. It's too bad it opened with such bitterness, but the answers are still interesting to read.



MadnessVertigo said:


> From me or the OP? Considering that the election was almost 50/50 split, there are bound to be people who voted Trump on this forum. I maintain that it is a low blow to mock socially anxious people by saying they are undateable.


Look at it as exposure therapy.

Are you a woman hater?
Are you a racist?
Do you hate the LGBT crowd?

No?

Then don't let them knock you down, and stay strong and steadfast in what you believe.

It's a small sample size, but there's a poll floating around here where a little more than one in four members are "satisfied" with the election results. That it's not 50/50 is unsurprising as the membership here is very Left-leaning and has a tendency to catastrophize (and perhaps some are too afraid to even hit the "yes" button), but yeah, a lot of people are staying quiet about their Trump support.

Personally, my overall preference was actually Bernie Sanders who, unlike Hillary Clinton, actually believed in and wanted to see his campaign promises come to fruition (she was just full of hot air, and I am *so glad* she didn't win that mere words cannot do it justice).

For Trump's part, I wanted to see him win the Republican nomination from pretty early on, and when it came down to just him and Clinton, I was definitely a Trump supporter (and still am). He made it very difficult at times, especially in those final few weeks, but Clinton just happened to be, like, the worst possible alternative -- the very face of corruption and the epitome of all that is wrong in politics -- so I'm not sure _anything_ would have made me switch to her side.



layitontheline said:


> I am dating one. He's intelligent, logical, relies on facts rather than feelies, and doesn't use Facebook as his news source. He's a breath of fresh air.






SmartCar said:


> I'm waiting for a Trump supporter to respond to this thread


To turn the subject around, yeah I could be with an anti-Trumper. As long as the '_anti-_' bit was limited to Trump, himself, and they weren't one of those "_all Trump supporters are evil_" types (an attitude of hostility that contributed to his win) who refused to entertain other 'reasonable reasons' why people would support him.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Ivanka would.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> It's a small sample size, but there's a poll floating around here where a little more than one in four members are "satisfied" with the election results. That it's not 50/50 is unsurprising as the membership here is very Left-leaning and has a tendency to catastrophize (and perhaps some are too afraid to even hit the "yes" button), but yeah, a lot of people are staying quiet about their Trump support.


Considering I made sure the responses were private, I find it highly unlikely anyone was "afraid" to hit the "yes" button...

I also feel like you must not have visited the S&C section lately... lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ai said:


> I also feel like you must not have visited the S&C section lately... lol


It's only a vocal handful of people compared to the numbers of the forum as a whole.

It would be a more interesting section if others involved themselves more, although I understand why people avoid it. I had it on ignore for the month ahead of election night -- it was such a mess, and the hate spamming was stifling.


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

H-E-double hockey stick NO.


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)

YES!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> a lot of people are staying quiet about their Trump support.


The people on this forum are almost all young, while hardly any young people like Trump. We're mostly poor (due to SA preventing or diminishing our employment), and despite the media narrative poor people were strongly against Trump (just a bit less so than against a standard republican). People here are taking advantage of government health care much more than the general populace (since we all have a medical problem), so are very unlikely to support someone who wants to cut us off. And about half of this forum is non-Americans, while Trump's support in most countries is in the single digits.

So I'd be shocked if even 1/4 of the membership here supported him. I think it's just a very vocal few who do.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

ljubo said:


> Did not 50 % in USA vote for Trump. How can so many people be dumb?


'Think of how stupid the average person is, and realize half of them are stupider than that.' - George Carlin


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Trump was NRA endorsed.

What could be more sexy than a gal who knows how to handle a gun? I want a girl who knows what 2A is and who strongly supports it.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> *Trump was NRA endorsed.*
> 
> What could be more sexy than a gal who knows how to handle a gun? I want a girl who knows what 2A is and who strongly supports it.


A reality tv show star with absolutely no government experience whatsoever, who has said many outlandish/stupid/immoral things, is our president, but hey, at least we'll have plenty of new gunz to play with. :eyes


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lisbeth said:


> **** no.
> 
> *Unlike the above poster, I will happily turn down anyone for their political beliefs. *Because political beliefs are representative of your personal values, and sharing similar values is the most important thing in a relationship. Much more so than interests/hobbies.
> 
> ...


ok.

your statement about people who voted for trump is....... :no

it's so......ludicrous.

you don't personally know all the people who voted for trump and why exactly they chose to vote for him.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mc Borg said:


> A reality tv show star with absolutely no government experience whatsoever, who has said many outlandish/stupid/immoral things, is our president, but hey, at least we'll have plenty of new gunz to play with. :eyes


I didn't say I wanted to vote for Trump, but when the other option is Hilldabeast, it's not like I had much choice.

The polls I saw showed that a majority of Americans liked neither candidate. They didn't vote for someone they wanted as president; they voted against someone they wanted even less.

Are you suggesting I should have voted for a liar who can't handle something as complex as email?


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Question doesn't apply to me. Most of the people who voted for him don't consider me a woman. Besides, I spend so much time arguing with them on the forums I don't really have time to date.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> I didn't say I wanted to vote for Trump, but when the other option is Hilldabeast, it's not like I had much choice.
> 
> The polls I saw showed that a majority of Americans liked neither candidate. They didn't vote for someone they wanted as president; they voted against someone they wanted even less.
> 
> Are you suggesting I should have voted for a liar who can't handle something as complex as email?


Not at all. I'm part of the majority that didn't like either of the candidates - and they're both liars. I was commenting on the NRA bit. Why should I care that they endorsed him? They're only interested in the gun issue, _of course_ they're going to endorse Trump over Hillary given their positions. I remember watching some of their anti-Hillary ads which were nothing more than pure propaganda/fear mongering.

This one claims Hillary would use the justices to completely outlaw guns period (like that's a legitimate possibility).





Again, why should I care? And if lying is that big of an issue for you, why would you care what the NRA has to say?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dating a Trump supporter? Sounds fishy. I feel like something must be wrong with that person.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Paul said:


> The people on this forum are almost all young, while hardly any young people like Trump. We're mostly poor (due to SA preventing or diminishing our employment), and despite the media narrative poor people were strongly against Trump (just a bit less so than against a standard republican). People here are taking advantage of government health care much more than the general populace (since we all have a medical problem), so are very unlikely to support someone who wants to cut us off. And about half of this forum is non-Americans, while Trump's support in most countries is in the single digits.
> 
> So I'd be shocked if even 1/4 of the membership here supported him. I think it's just a very vocal few who do.


This is so true. It amazes me how little I see this sort of thing mentioned on this forum. *All of us* here have mental illnesses which severely limit our lives, and which *all of us* need treatment for, whether medication or therapy. Why the hell would you vote against your own interests?

I really shudder to think what my life would be like if I lived in a country without free healthcare. My health is completely dependent on the NHS.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

nopersonoperating said:


> *yeah. i wouldn't not date someone because of what political party they're associated w/ if they treated me well anyway. it's idiotic to dismiss someone because of their political beliefs if they're a genuinely nice person. *
> 
> (i'd probably get along better w/ someone that's an independent or republican in the long run, though)


Sounds sensible!


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

nopersonoperating said:


> yeah. i wouldn't not date someone because of what political party they're associated w/ if they treated me well anyway. it's idiotic to dismiss someone because of their political beliefs if they're a genuinely nice person.
> 
> (i'd probably get along better w/ someone that's an independent or republican in the long run, though)


Thank goodness for some common sense


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

scarpia said:


> Nearly half the US population are racist, sexist, anti-LGBT xenophobic neo-Nazis?


Just the deplorables son, just the deplorables.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

nopersonoperating said:


> I wouldn't not date someone because of what political party they're associated w/ if they treated me well anyway. It's idiotic to dismiss someone because of their political beliefs if they're a genuinely nice person.


Holy ****! COMMON SENSE!


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

nopersonoperating said:


> yeah. i wouldn't not date someone because of what political party they're associated w/ if they treated me *everyone* well anyway. it's idiotic to dismiss someone because of their political beliefs if they're a genuinely nice person


I might accept the corrected version. I wouldn't date someone who treated other people poorly, even if they treated me well. But most people assume that if someone is nice to them, they're nice to everyone.

The problem with this is: if I believe that being nice to people means supporting particular policies and having particular attitudes toward other people, and someone on the opposite side of the political spectrum believes that opposite policies and opposite attitudes are 'being nice', I'm not sure that it would work even if I wanted to date them.

I mean, if I believe that they're being mean, even if they believe that they're being nice, and they believe I'm being mean, even though I believe I'm being nice, how are we going to be able to see each other as good people? I suppose it could happen, but I think it's naive to assume relationships like this would work very often.

I think it would have to be a case where people are close politically, but settle for different sides because they feel obligated to compromise on certain things. Maybe they only differ on one or two things politically? In that case, it might work. So I don't think people should automatically reject others just because of their political beliefs, but I think a lot of the time that rejection is inevitable anyway because you have very different values.


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Not all Trump supporters are racist, misogynist, sexist scum. If you are against illegal immigration and potentially dangerous immigration to your country due to severe lack of common sense screening protocols then you don't deserve to be labelled a racist.

I fell into that category and I am of a minority race (I was/am not a Trump supporter per se but I sided with him over Hillary)

BUT my fiancee is badly against Trump, she hates him. 
I am on her side over anyone else, including Trump. So i stopped siding with him.

My family is more important to me than anyone or anything else so I happily did that for her.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

A man who voted for Hilary is not a man to me.


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> A man who voted for Hilary is not a man to me.


This.
Spot ****ing on!


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I think most people fail to consider that political positions can work on a spectrum and as as being a moderate myself, I have to second-guess what OP means by "Trump Supporter" when it could be someone that doesn't necessarily agree with ALL his policies. I only knew him as the bigot he's said to have been purely by word of mouth, because I've always been quite politically uninvolved but I do know that's one of the biggest susceptibilities to second-hand opinions. If it's someone who can hold their own opinion without having been swayed by either, bigoted right or leftist radical, side then that would be truly refreshing.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

If he was really gentle and loved you? Maybe

If he promised never to have your family or friends deported? Doesn't bother me, I'm not friend with illegals.

If he promised to never use Tic-Tacs or grab you by the p*ssy? I'd be alarmed if I heard those words.

If he promised to delete his Twitter account? He wouldn't need to delete his Twitter account.

If he promised never to describe anything as 'Great'? That isn't needed either.

If he tore up those nude photos of Ivanka that Donald sent him? Probably not, he shouldn't have had nude photos in the first place.

I'd be more concerned with the reasons the guys stands with Trump. If they like how he treats women I'd be concerned. If they like him for other reasons such as they think he'd help the economy than that would be okay.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> A man who voted for Hilary is not a man to me.


 @goku23


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

goku23 said:


> Not all Trump supporters are racist, misogynist, sexist scum. If you are against illegal immigration and potentially dangerous immigration to your country due to severe lack of common sense screening protocols then you don't deserve to be labelled a racist.
> 
> I fell into that category and I am of a minority race (I was/am not a Trump supporter per se but I sided with him over Hillary)
> 
> ...


Did you move to the US?


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes because I'm one myself.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Aribeth said:


> A man who voted for Hilary is not a man to me.


He is when the alternative is a dangerous child who has delusions of grandeur....

A Trump fan in Eastern Europe?

That makes about as much sense as a Christian spending the holidays in Mosul....


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

WinterDave said:


> He is when the alternative is a dangerous child who has delusions of grandeur....
> 
> A Trump fan in Eastern Europe?
> 
> That makes about as much sense as a Christian spending the holidays in Mosul....


I don't know anyone in my country that dislikes Trump. From family, relatives, friends, people on the news and talk shows etc. Everyone was really happy that he won.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WinterDave said:


> He is when the alternative is a dangerous child who has delusions of grandeur....
> 
> A Trump fan in Eastern Europe?
> 
> That makes about as much sense as a Christian spending the holidays in Mosul....


There are a lot of neo-nazis in Eastern Europe, right? There are a lot of Eastern Europeans in my apartment building and both elevators have small swastikas carved on the wall.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

With Trump's fondness for Putin and raising questions about America honoring its NATO commitments , I wouldn't expect Trump to be very popular in Eastern Europe....


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

A lot of French chicks dug Nazi soldiers, no reason why women wouldn't like Trump supporters. I wonder if they'll end up with shaven heads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

nubly said:


> Did you move to the US?


Are you going to move to Mexico on your own or wait for the deportation police to drag you out kicking and screaming?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

scarpia said:


> Are you going to move to Mexico on your own or wait for the deportation police to drag you out kicking and screaming?


Going To be a partisan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bill Wilson (Nov 27, 2016)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> @*goku23*












What did she mean by this?


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Bill Wilson said:


> What did she mean by this?


And people still wonder how Clinton lost .


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, since I run the game that ran the game, and everyone knew hillary would run, I said, what the heck, let's pit her against donald. They're all figureheads in the endgame anyways. People like my kind running the show in the background. It was soooo easy to manipulate trump into setting up his media campaign, becoming a tv personality, and then running for president. Hillary already ran the presidency for long enough as president clinton - back office. If she wants to be president, the least she can do is star in her own reality show, or in a movie, like all the others...


----------

